
Paris Attacks Blamed on Strong Cryptography and Edward Snowden - ooOOoo
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/11/paris_attacks_b.html
======
dozzie
...while it should be blamed on spying agencies' incompetency despite
pervasive surveillance.

Not that I think they're incompetent, just this stance would shift balance in
public discussion towards privacy a little.

